# Non-climb exercise pen? Help please!



## miasmom (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have a 3-month old chi puppy who is an escape artist. She is an amazing climber! Unfortunately, I need to go back to work soon and can't seem to find an appropriate pen for her that only has verticle slats (so she can't climb the sides), is high enough so she can't jump and grab the top to get over, is metal so she can't chew it, and has slats that are close enough so that she can't squeeze through.

I'd like to have a pen rather than just a small crate so that she can have her potty pad, food, water and bed inside while I'm at work all day.

I've looked and looked. Does anyone have any suggestions or a product that has worked for them??

Thanks so much!

Lynette


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I can't figure out how to make a link but go to fosterandsmith.com, look under the ferret section under play pens for the Marshall playpen. I have one for each of my dogs and neither have ever gotten out. I did not order the mat that goes it, just the pen. I arrange it in a rectangular shape. Let me know what you think when you look at it.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Two of mine could be behind a 12" cardboard wall and would not dream of trying to get out. Eden has legs made of springs. She can jump higher than we can even believe. 

We had to buy a new pen once we got her. It is very tall. We combined one and a half pens. Here is a pic of it with two of them in it for size perspective:









I got one here and another on ebay. 
Amazon.com: 40" Heavy Duty Pet Playpen Dog Exercise Pen Cat Fence B: Pet Supplies
The one I got on ebay was quite a bit cheaper but exactly the same thing. VERY sturdy.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I love the setup you have for your girls, Karen! It is very nice!


----------



## miasmom (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks so much guys!! I'm definitely going to give one of these a try. Can't tell you how much I appreciate the suggestions! Just want my little girl to be safe when I can't be with her.


----------



## harleyandmiasmom (Apr 15, 2012)

Mias Mom, I have a 4 month old puppy named Mia, too. I bought the Puppy Apartment that has the crate with a potty room and attached playpen. I just love it. From day one, Mia used the potty pad at night. Not having too much luck in the day yet,though. Go to modernpuppy.com to see the system.


----------



## Sparkles Mom (Feb 19, 2012)

*I think I have the perfect solution for you. Please go to HSN.com. Click on doggie dorm I swear by it and its portable. Please let me know what you think.*


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Sparkles Mom,

I have two of these and I love them. I have the zebra print, and the leopard print. Bought mine from EBay. Amazon also has them.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

The "puppy apartment" is actually a really easy concept that you can do yourself at home. I think it's funny that suddenly people are trying to make money off of it LOL! Not saying it doesn't work- it's great, but they make it seem like it's a revolutionary setup... when for ages many of us have used the concept of having a bed and then a separate area for a pee-pad. You don't even need the divider really; but some folks like the look. All you need is a large crate; you'll still be able to fit in her potty pad in the back, and the bed, toys etc. in the front. This concept works whether it's a crate OR a pen though! Just thought I'd chime in, the idea is great but one you can easily do at home without having to purchase it.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Maybe you can use a baby bed?


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Mary J said:


> Sparkles Mom,
> 
> I have two of these and I love them. I have the zebra print, and the leopard print. Bought mine from EBay. Amazon also has them.


Mary, I considered these but I was worried the dogs would tear them up. I guess they must be pretty sturdy since you've bought two of them? They really look nice!


----------



## Vereyna (May 1, 2012)

MiniGrace said:


> Mary, I considered these but I was worried the dogs would tear them up. I guess they must be pretty sturdy since you've bought two of them? They really look nice!


I was thinking the same thing. My chi is a DIGGER. She likes to dig her bed, or any material that seems dig-able, lol.. I'd be worried that she'd tear through the mesh. I'm also wondering how sturdy it really is then if it seems pretty popular.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I have this one from ebay from salestech11. 

42" 8 panel Pet Dog Cat Exercise Pen Playpen Fence Yard Kennel Portable

I built a floor for it that has sides so I could put it upstairs where we still have carpeting. I put in a linoleum for the flooring surface.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

thank you for posting this!  i need one! and this links look SO cool!  x


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry it took me so long to answer this. I didnt see it until now... Haven't had any problems with him tearing it. He will dig at it when he wakes up from his nap. I get him out right away. I leave him in it when we leave the house. He's been fine. I was kinda worried too, but gave it a try.


----------

